# In flight



## carlos58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Helloeveryone
Again some shot of last year, waiting for them to comeback to fly

http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/insects_in_flight

Epistropheelegans








Sympetrumstriolatum







Sympetrumfonscolombi







and a  very difficult shot inflight at a coleoptera: Meloidae sp.


----------



## mishele (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn Carlos, you're having a wave of amazing photos today...=) Great stuff! I'm really enjoying seeing them!!


----------



## leeroix (Mar 7, 2013)

The first one is awesome! haha How many shots does it take to get that one?


----------



## otherprof (Mar 7, 2013)

Amazing! Particularly #1 and #3. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks everyone for  comments


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 9, 2013)

These are wonderful captures!


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 10, 2013)

A taste of summer, we still have snow here
can't wait to see these bugs flying too.
A beautiful series, I love the moving wings in the first one, fantastic!


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 10, 2013)

#1 is incredible! I don't know what else to say.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

Great shots.  I nominated #1 for POTM
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2893217


----------



## manaheim (Mar 10, 2013)

AUGH!!!  Bug thread!!!

Still... those are amazing.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 12, 2013)

excellent pictures!  I can only imagine how difficult it must have been to get them in flight like that.  Really well done.


----------



## jenko (Mar 12, 2013)

Good macro. My favorite is the second, where the two are flying side by side and even touching. Very cute in a buggy way.


----------

